# Sprechen über, sprechen von



## herrkeinname

Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen 'sprechen über' und 'sprechen von' sowie erzählen von und über?


----------



## Whodunit

Da du ja selbst deutscher Muttersprachler bist, dürften dir genügend Beispiele einfallen, die dir beweisen, dass es keinen eindeutigen Unterschied gibt. Es verhält sich als im Deutschen etwa so wie mit dem englischen "speak to" und "speak with" oder "speak of" und "speak about", wobei es da noch klarer definierte Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## herrkeinname

Ich hab es mir vielmals überlegt, bin leider zu keiner begründeten schlussfolgerung gekommen. die präposition 'über' dürfte in diesem falle drauf hindeuten, dass es hier eine sache ganz kurz erwähnt wird. Sprechen von assoziiere ich eher mit einer längeren rede oder so etwas in der art.


----------



## Jana337

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Ich hab es mir vielmals überlegt, bin leider zu keiner begründeten schlussfolgerung gekommen. die präposition 'über' dürfte in diesem falle drauf hindeuten, dass es hier eine sache ganz kurz erwähnt wird. Sprechen von assoziiere ich eher mit einer längeren rede oder so etwas in der art.


Ich sehe keinerlei Unterschied. Ich habe auch meine Deutschlehrer befragt. Die Präpositionen sind höchstwahrscheinlich wollkommen äquivalent.

Eine Anmerkung: In diesem Forum wird auf die Großschreibung sehr geachtet. 


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.



Jana


----------



## herrkeinname

Ein Unterschied muss doch dazwischen sein, sonst wäre es bestimmt vereinfacht und eine Präposition würde im Zusammehang mit dem Verb gar nicht gebraucht. 
Entschuldigung, dass ich nicht alle geltenden Regeln beachte, aber ich mache mich mit dem Forum und dessen Regeln erst seit ein paar Tagen vertraut. Gruß!


----------



## Jana337

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Ein Unterschied muss doch dazwischen sein, sonst wäre es bestimmt vereinfacht und eine Präposition würde im Zusammehang mit dem Verb gar nicht gebraucht.


Das sehe ich anders.  Die Sprache ist doch kein Ergebnis eines Optimierungsproblems. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Ein Unterschied muss doch dazwischen sein, sonst wäre es bestimmt vereinfacht und eine Präposition würde im Zusammehang mit dem Verb gar nicht gebraucht.


 
Es gibt doch auch Synonyme, die genau zwei gleiche Wörter bedeuten. Das Gleich kann dir doch auch bei Präpositionen begegnen. Versuche doch einfach mal, einen Unterschied zwischen "Wir sprechen gerade über dich" und "Wir sprechen gerade von dir" zu finden.

Es wird einen geben. Meine Erklärung wäre eventuell, dass es bei der "von"-Version nur um die Person, aber bei der "über"-Version eher das gesamte Gespräch um dich ging. Ein bekanntes SPrichwort heißt ja auch "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht" und nicht "Wenn man über'n Teufel spricht". 



> Entschuldigung, dass ich nicht alle geltenden Regeln beachte, aber ich mache mich mit dem Forum und dessen Regeln erst seit ein paar Tagen vertraut. Gruß!


 
Du wirst dich schon noch daran gewöhnen.


----------



## Henryk

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen 'sprechen über' und 'sprechen von' sowie erzählen von und über?


 
Für mich ergibt sich ein kleiner Unterschied. 

_Er sprach erst letztens von dir._

Damit ist nicht das ganze Gespräch gemeint, sondern nur eine Erwähnung.


_Wir sprachen letztens über dich._

Das ganze Gespräch drehte sich um eine Person.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:
			
		

> Für mich ergibt sich ein kleiner Unterschied.
> 
> _Er sprach erst letztens von dir._
> 
> Damit ist nicht das ganze Gespräch gemeint, sondern nur eine Erwähnung.
> 
> 
> _Wir sprachen letztens über dich._
> 
> Das ganze Gespräch drehte sich um eine Person.


Ich denke nicht, dass jemand hier wirklich einen Unterschied machen oder den Unterschied tatsächlich erkennen würde. Eine mögliche Unterscheidung wäre auch, dass man "über" Dinge und "von" Personen spricht, diese Unterscheidung aber mittlerweile vollkommen untergegangen ist. 

Beispiele:

"Wir haben die ganze Nacht geredet. Wir sprachen z.B. über das Wetter."
"Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, das Wetter will uns absichtlich ärgern."
"Wie soll das denn gehen,  es hat doch kein Bewusstsein, wir reden hier vom *Wetter*."

Im ersten Satz ging es um das Wetter als Sache, im letzten wurde es personifiziert. Keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich einen Sinn macht und ob das im heutigen Sprachgebrauch noch eine Relevanz hat.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> Für mich ergibt sich ein kleiner Unterschied.
> 
> _Er sprach erst letztens von dir._
> 
> Damit ist nicht das ganze Gespräch gemeint, sondern nur eine Erwähnung.
> 
> 
> _Wir sprachen letztens über dich._
> 
> Das ganze Gespräch drehte sich um eine Person.


 
Etwas Ähnliches habe ich Nachricht #7 bemerkt, aber ich denke weiterhin nicht, dass es einen spürbaren Unterschied gibt. Vielleicht gab es historisch gesehen mal einen, was FolVi versucht hat anzudeuten.


----------



## Henryk

> Eine mögliche Unterscheidung wäre auch, dass man "über" Dinge und "von" Personen spricht, diese Unterscheidung aber mittlerweile vollkommen untergegangen ist.


 
Man kann aber auch über Personen sprechen.  Ich erkläre es mir so:

_Die Lehrer sprachen über Max._
_Die Lehrer sprachen von Max._

Der erste Satz sagt mir, dass Max thematisiert wurde, weil er beispielsweise ein Problemschüler ist. 

Der zweite jedoch, dass er lediglich erwähnt wurde, da er beispielsweise ein unauffälliger Schüler ist, der keine Probleme macht. 

Es heißt ja auch, dass man ein Gespräch *über *etwas führt und *nicht von* etwas. 

(Ein Gespräch kann auch _von_ jemanden geführt werden, aber das tut nichts zur Sache hier, da wir vom Inhalt sprechen.)

_Er sprach vom erfolgreichen letzten Jahr._
_Er sprach über das erfolgreiche letzte Jahr._

Ebenfalls beides möglich.

Wenn es eine ganze Unterhaltung ist, benutzt man "über". Wenn es jedoch nur eine Erwähnung ist, benutzt man "von".

So, ich lege mal die Pinzette zur Seite. Wer auf unsere Nachrichten antworten möchte, darf sie gerne benutzen.


----------



## thungsten

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich sehe keinerlei Unterschied. Ich habe auch meine Deutschlehrer befragt. Die Präpositionen sind höchstwahrscheinlich wollkommen äquivalent.


 Es gibt schon einen fühlbaren Unterschied.
 Es ist für mich emotional ein erheblicher Unterschied, ob 'von mir' gesprochen wurde oder 'über mich'.

Über etwas zu sprechen oder zu reden impliziert IMHO einen längeren Vorgang oder eine eingehendere Betrachtung. Dieser Zusammenhang erscheint dann auch im Zusammenhang mit 'einen Vortrag über etw. halten' logisch.
Genauso konnotiert 'über mich' für mich aber auch bei Personen einen potentiell eher negativen Gesprächsinhalt, vielleicht aufgrund der Ausführlichkeit oder aufgrund einer Versächlichung.

Weiterhin fällt mir auf, dass es ungewöhnlich erscheint von bei Dingen bzw. nicht personifizierten Objekten einzusetzen. Man spricht zwar von der Siemens AG oder kurz von Siemens, aber von einem Vorhang o.ä. zu sprechen kommt mir nicht oder nur wesentlich schwerer über die Lippen.




			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eine Anmerkung: In diesem Forum wird auf die Großschreibung sehr geachtet.


 Ich finde es gut, dass hier sehr darauf geachtet wird, aber es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Ausrutscher, die ich in anderen Posts aus diesem Forum sehe. Zum Beispiel sind die Posts im Nachbarthread über die syntaktische Ordnung bei Konditionalen wie z.B. weil teilweise in einer erschreckenden Textqualität abgefasst - und das gerade auch von Teilnehmern, die native Sprecher sind.
 Von 'drauf' o.ä. und der Häufung von ungebundenen Hypotaxen in manchem Artikel will ich erst gar nicht reden.
Ist das Sprachgefühl, das viel wichtiger als die äusseren Formalien ist, insgesamt nicht da, kommt es auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung nicht mehr an.


----------



## FloVi

"Hat sie mich gestern noch erwähnt?"
"Erwähnt? Sie hat die ganze Zeit nur von dir geredet!"
"Erwähnt? Sie hat die ganze Zeit nur über dich geredet."

Tut mir echt leid, aber mir will da weder ein objektiver noch ein emotionaler Unterschied ernsthaft in den Sinn kommen. Ich würde auch nie beim Lesen oder Hören eines Berichts davon ausgehen, dass sein Verfasser einen solchen Unterschied gemacht hätte. Das wäre m.E. einfach zu spitzfindig.


----------



## thungsten

Sprache und vor allem Konnotationen von Wörtern sind auch intuitiv. 
Fragt man auf der Strasse einen Passanten dann wird er überdurchschnittlich oft intuitiv sagen, dass sprechen über ein länger anhaltendes Szenario bedeutet.

Findest Du keinen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Aussagen?
"Die USA sprechen von ein bis zwei Geheimflügen pro Jahr."
"Die USA sprechen über ein bis zwei Geheimflüge pro Jahr."

Deutlicher geht es wohl kaum zu zeigen, dass ein Unterschied existiert.

Im übrigen ist Dein Bespiel schlecht gewählt, denn Du lädst den Satz mit anderen Dingen - einer Zeitangabe - auf. Diese überlagert die schwache Bedeutung des von bzw. über.


----------



## FloVi

thungsten said:
			
		

> Findest Du keinen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Aussagen:
> "Die USA sprechen von ein bis zwei Geheimflügen pro Jahr."
> "Die USA sprechen über ein bis zwei Geheimflüge pro Jahr."


 
Die Formulierung "X spricht von..." ist eine feststehende Phrase, die ausdrückt, dass eine Erklärung abgegeben wurde und nicht wirklich ein Gespräch stattfand. Sie ist durch Nachrichtentexte so in uns drin, dass sie IMHO in unserem Kontext nicht mehr vergleichbar ist.

Interessant finde ich aber auch, dass es mit anderen Verben einen massiven Unterschied gibt:

"Ich habe etwas über dich gehört."
"Ich habe etwas von dir gehört."

"Ich habe etwas über dich gelesen."
"Ich habe etwas von Dir gelesen."


----------



## thungsten

Sprechen von weisst wesentlich stärker den charakter eines monologischen Gesprächs auf oder zeigt eben gerade an, dass es unidirektional gewesen sein kann.
Sprechen von hat einen Report-Charakter, kurz etwas anschneiden, aber nicht näher darauf eingehen.
Daher auch dieser Unterschied der beiden angeführten Beispiele.

Dass ich 'von Barbara' gesprochen habe, heisst noch lange nicht, dass ich (mit jemandem) über sie gesprochen habe!

Wenn Herr Mayer von 140 Toten spricht, dann ist es auch etwas anderes als wenn Herr Mayer über 140 Tote spricht. (Ganz abgesehen davon was passiert, wenn Herr Mayer über 140 Toten spricht). ;-)


----------



## Whodunit

thungsten said:
			
		

> Weiterhin fällt mir auf, dass es ungewöhnlich erscheint von bei Dingen bzw. nicht personifizierten Objekten einzusetzen. Man spricht zwar von der Siemens AG oder kurz von Siemens, aber von einem Vorhang o.ä. zu sprechen kommt mir nicht oder nur wesentlich schwerer über die Lippen.


 
Moment ... was findest du an "Du weißt schon, dass wir von der Sendung gestern sprechen" so falsch? Ich kann problemlos "über" einsetzen, und einen riesigen Bedeutungsunterschied gibt es dennoch nicht.

Warum können wir aber nicht "eine Rede von ... halten" sagen, wenn man "von etw. reden" kann?


----------



## thungsten

Richtig.
Aber trotzdem sehe ich Unterschiede in der Bedeutung bei zu vielen möglichen Kombinationen.
Und auch hier klingt es für mich danach, dass wir dann nur ganz allgemein von der Sendung gesprochen haben, vielleicht auch nur erwähnt haben, dass diese lief. Bei über wäre es für mich dann ein intesiveres Auseinandersetzen mit den Inhalten der Sendung.

Möglicherweise ergibt sich hier aber auch ein regionaler Unterschied.


----------



## Whodunit

thungsten said:
			
		

> Richtig.
> Aber trotzdem sehe ich Unterschiede in der Bedeutung bei zu vielen möglichen Kombinationen.
> Und auch hier klingt es für mich danach, dass wir dann nur ganz allgemein von der Sendung gesprochen haben, vielleicht auch nur erwähnt haben, dass diese lief. Bei über wäre es für mich dann ein intesiveres Auseinandersetzen mit den Inhalten der Sendung.
> 
> Möglicherweise ergibt sich hier aber auch ein regionaler Unterschied.


 
In manchen deiner Beispiele finde ich dene Argumentation korrekt, in dem Satz über die "Sendung" ist es für mich jedoch nicht ganz klar, was wohl zu bevorzugen wäre. Wir sollten mal noch auf andere Leute warten, wenn es wirklich ein regionaler Unterschied ist. Ich denke aber eher, dass wir so sehr vertraut mit den korrekten Präpositionen sind, dass uns kein wesentlicher Unterschied mehr einfällt, lediglich ein paar Beispiele, die die Unterschiede verdeutlichen.


----------



## FloVi

Naja, ich denke nicht, dass wir hier wirklich weiter kommen. Beide "Seiten" haben gute Beispiele für ihre jeweiligen Positionen gefunden. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Frage, was davon ist Regel und was Ausnahme. Vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich einen historischen oder regionalen Unterschied, der uns unbekannt ist. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man in 200 Jahren diese Diskussion bezüglich "als" und "wie" führt ;-)


----------



## selters

Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, aber ist es nicht ganz einach, wie so:

_von jemandem sprechen_

und

_über etwas sprechen_

?


----------



## Whodunit

selters said:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, aber ist es nicht ganz einach, wie so:
> 
> _von jemandem sprechen_
> 
> und
> 
> _über etwas sprechen_
> 
> ?


 
Nein, so einfach ist es eben nicht. 

Man kann zwar nämlich auch von "über jemanden" und "von etwas" sprechen. Das ist ja gerade die Sache, die wir diskutieren.


----------



## Henryk

*sprechen über*
Ich werden dann mit ihr über ihn sprechen.
Betont, dass man sich mit ihr *die ganze Zeit* mit ihm befasst.


*sprechen von*
Er hat von dir gesprochen.
Keine Auskunft über die Dauer.

Dasselbe bei "erzählen".

So, Einwände seitens der anderen?


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> *sprechen über*
> Ich werden dann mit ihr über ihn sprechen.
> Betont, dass man sich mit ihr *die ganze Zeit* mit ihm befasst.
> 
> 
> *sprechen von*
> Er hat von dir gesprochen.
> Keine Auskunft über die Dauer.
> 
> Dasselbe bei "erzählen".
> 
> So, Einwände seitens der anderen?


There may be a parallel situation in English:

We spoke of the problem *in passing*.

(The problem was mentioned, but it was not the main subject.)

We spoke about the problem *in depth*.

(The problem was the only topic or main topic of our discussion.)

This distinction between "of" and "about" may not be clear-cut, but I think there is a definite _tendency_ to make this distinction in English.

Gaer


----------



## JClaudeK

Nach der Grammatik _Hueber Verlag, (Latzel, Sigbert)_:

*1)* Wenn man *vor einem Publikum* spricht (Unterricht, Konferenz): *sprechen im Sinne von einen Vortrag, eine Rede halten, *ist* nur  "über" möglich.*
Ex.: Worüber hat er gesprochen? Er hat über die Luftverschmutzung in Paris gesprochen.

*2) In folgenden Beispielen ist nur "von" möglich:*
- Wir sprechen von Mord, wenn jemand mit Absicht einen anderen tötet.
*= Begriffsbestimmung *> Man spricht von Mord, wenn ....

-A: General Kostak soll tot sein
B: Ja, man spricht von einem Attentat.
*= Klärung, worum es sich bei etwas handelt *> man sagt er sei tot > Erklärung > man spricht von einem Attentat

-A: Hat Klick gesagt, daß er im Lotto gewonnen hat?
B: Ja, er hat von einem Lottogewinn gesprochen.
*=  Klärung, wovon bei etwas die Rede war >* er sagt, er habe im Lotto gewonnen > Erklärung> er hat von einem Lottogewinn gesprochen

In den gegebenen Beispielen sind _Mord , Attentat, Lottogewinn_ *nicht Gegenstand der Unterhaltung
Von = klärend sagen, worum es sich bei etw. handelt, wovon die Rede ist
*

*3)* Abgesehen von diesen Sonderfällen kann man *sowohl  von als auch  über verwenden:*
Wir haben von dir gesprochen. Wir haben über dich gesprochen.

Man beachte jedoch, dass "von" selten verwendet wird, wenn sich die Unterhaltung nicht um eine Person dreht.
Man sagt "Wir haben von dir/ über dich gesprochen."
Dagegen sagt man eher  "Wir haben über die Reise gesprochen." als "Wir haben von der Reise gesprochen."
*

Beispielsätze:*
Wir sprachen über das neue Buch von Grass und über die Beuys-Ausstellung.
Wir sprachen gerade über dich / von dir, als du anriefst.
Kiense hat sicher wieder einmal über seine Eheprobleme (von seinen Eheproblemen) gesprochen.


----------

